# Flußbarsch im Gartenteich



## Wotan96 (21. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde!

Erst mal ein freundliches und gepflegtes "Hallo" in die Runde. Und ich schiebe gleich mal ein Problem / eine Frage nach. Ich habe einen relativ naturnahen Gartenteich. Die groben Daten: 3x4m, 3500l, tiefste Stelle 1m, Flach- und Sumpfpflanzenzone, keine Filtertechnik, nur eine Aquamax 3500, um bissel Zirkulation zu erreichen, viele Pflanzen, einige daran (z.B. __ Rohrkolben) sind von selbst gekommen, klares Wasser trotz ganztägiger Sonneneinstrahlung, kann bis auf den Grund gucken, auch keine Fadenalgen. Fischbesatz: 2 __ Graskarpfen, 3 Nasen, 9 erwachsene Goldfische, ca. 30-40 junge Goldfische. Und da liegt mein Problem. In den letzten Jahren habe ich den Goldfischnachwuchs über 3 __ Sonnenbarsche reguliert. Im vergangenen Jahr hab ich keinen Sonnenbarsch mehr zu Gesicht bekommen, in diesem Jahr hab ich 30-40, zwischen 1 und 3cm große Junge. Da helfen auch keine Sonnenbarsche mehr, die Kleinen sind schon zu groß. Ich bin am Überlegen, das Nachwuchsproblem über einen __ Flußbarsch in den Griff zu kriegen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Haltung dieser schönen Tiere im Gartenteich?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hallo Wotan 

ich habe das hier bei Wiki gefunden http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flussbarsch

Aber ich würde versuchen die Babys mit einem Kescher oder einer __ Senke rauszufangen. Nur wohin damit dann  ?


----------



## Wotan96 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Ich hab keine Chance, mit dem Köcher oder einer __ Senke was raus zu kriegen. Wenn ich mal füttere, was ich selten tu (letztes Jahr gar nicht), fressen die Racker fast aus der Hand. Kommt man mit solcher Technik, verkrümeln sich die Fische sofort zwischen den vielen Pflanzen bzw am Boden. Ich hab dieses Frühjahr mal des Wasser abgepumpt, um eine Teichrose raus zu machen, welche zu groß geworden war. Beim Reingehen wurde das Wasser dann so trüb, daß man keinen Fisch mehr gesehen, nur noch ab und zu "gemerkt" hat  Also ich hab keine Idee, wie ich`s anders als mit nem Räuber lösen kann. __ Hecht un __ Zander machen alles platt und werden zu groß für meinen Teich. So ein __ Barsch wär schon ne gute Lösung, denk ich. Ich weiß aber auch nicht genau, wieviele Jungfische so ein Bunter in wieviel Zeit verdrückt und ob durch dessen Anwesenheit die großen Goldis dann nur noch auf der Flucht sind. Deshalb auch die Frage nach eventuellen Erfahrungswerten anderer Gartenteichfreunde.


----------



## Heiko73 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Wir haben dieses Jahr auch das erste mal ein größeres Nachwuchsproblem.  Ich werde aber erst einmal den Winter abwarten, und schauen welcher Jungfisch den Frühling überhaupt erlebt.
 Sollte dann immernoch zuviel des Guten im Teich schwimmen leihe ich mir einen __ Barsch aus. Für immer soll er nicht im Teich bleiben.


----------



## Armin (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hy,

Flussbarsche sind Schwarmfische , mal abgesehen von großen Einzelgängern.

Wenn du tierlieb bist, müsstest du mehrere __ Barsche einsetzen und dann vermehren die sich ohne __ Hecht und __ Zander.  

Gruß Armin


----------



## Wotan96 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Armin, das hab ich auch gelesen. Mehrere Flußbarsche jagen aber teilweise auch zusammen, und dann wird das für die Goldis richtig ungemütlich, vermute ich mal. Also mehrere __ Barsche wohl eher nicht. Wenn ich gar keinen rein tu, hungern die Goldfische irgendwann oder ich füttere viel dazu, dann kippt mir der Teich irgendwann. Die __ Frösche, __ Kröten, __ Libellen... werden sich freuen. Ich glaube, der eine Buntbarsch wird sein Leben als Single fristen müssen, wenn es denn so wird. Hat niemand Erfahrung mit einem Räuber im Teich? Wie reguliert Ihr Euren Nachwuchs?


----------



## Heiko73 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Im letzen jahr waren meine __ Sonnenbarsche sehr erfolgreich...nicht ein einziger Jungfisch. Dieses Jahr waren sie nur mit sich selbst beschäftigt. 

Folge: ca: 15 neue Goldis und bis jetzt nochmal soviele Jungbarsche gesehen.


----------



## glasklar (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

hi:willkommen 

ich werde eine plastik flache im oberen teil durchschneiden  den hals andersrum wieder ankleben  etwas futter rein und im wasser legen ohne deckel natürlich
die kleinen wollen ans futter schwimmen rein in der flache  kommen aber nicht mehr raus  du musst die klebestelle so machen das du sie öffnen kannst ,damit du sie aus der flache befreien kannst  
viel glück


----------



## Wotan96 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hab ich in einem anderen Teichforum schon gelesen und angeguckt, und natürlich gleich nachgebaut und probiert. Die Fische haben alle, groß und klein, sehr interessiert geguckt, mehr nicht. nach 24 Stunden und keinem einzigen reingeschwommenen, eingefangenen Fisch hab ich abgebrochen ;-(


----------



## Heiko73 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Ein guter Tip!!! 

Nur brauche ich dann noch Abnehmer...


----------



## Wotan96 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

@Heiko73
Meine __ Sonnenbarsche haben es nie "getan". Einer hat zwar die Leichgrube geschlagen und verteidigt, aber das wars auch schon. Ist bei denen doch glaub ich so, daß das die Männchen tun und dann auf die Webchen warten. Vielleicht hatte ich nur Männer  Na jedenfalls herzlichen Glückwunsch, und was machste nun? Flußbarsch?


----------



## Heiko73 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

...wie gesagt. Ich warte den Winter über ab. Bei Bedarf kann ich mir bei einem Bekannten einen größeren Räuber "ausleihen".


----------



## stth (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hallo Wotan,

ich hatte einen Flußbarsch von ca 10cm bei mir letztes Jahr eingesetzt um den anstehenden Goldi-Nachwuchs dieses Jahr zu bekämpfen. Im Winter und Frühjahr hat er sich dann sogar über meine bis zu 6 cm großen Goldelritzen hergemacht, bis alle weg waren. :evil :evil :evil 

Also seine Aufgabe hatte er bestens erfüllt und war auf 15cm Länge im Mai gewachsen. Leider wollte ich gar nicht, dass er mir meine Goldelritzen vertilgt .... also mußte er raus ... am Haken mit Wurm und lebt nun weiter im Angelteich.

Bedenke: Flußbarsche wachsen sehr schnell und können mit 5 Jahren bis zu 25cm groß werden und dann auch größere Fische fressen. 

Ich jedenfalls werde mir keinen Flußbarsch mehr zulegen!     

Ich denke eher, dass Sonennbarsche hier besser sind. Allerdings habe ich mit denen keine Erfahrung und weis auch nicht wie schnell die wachsen.  

Übrigens hatte ich dieses Jahr keinen Goldi-Nachwuchs  

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Wotan96 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hallo stth, danke für die Antwort. Wieviele Elritzen hat er ca. gefressen? Wenn der Flußbarsch an die großen Goldfische rangeht, krieg ich Ärger, die hat teilweise meine Gutste rausgesucht und die haben "Namen"  Sind aber wirklich sehr schöne rot-weiß gefärbte Kometenschwänze dabei und ein Albino, mit nur bissel rotem Lippenstift. Aber es hilft doch alles nichts, ich muß was machen, in zwei Jahren hab ich dann hundert Fische, das ist doch Mist.


----------



## glasklar (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*



			
				Wotan96 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich in einem anderen Teichforum schon gelesen und angeguckt, und natürlich gleich nachgebaut und probiert. Die Fische haben alle, groß und klein, sehr interessiert geguckt, mehr nicht. nach 24 Stunden und keinem einzigen reingeschwommenen, eingefangenen Fisch hab ich abgebrochen ;-(




hi

heizt es am gartenteich nicht   gedult ist alles

ps ist wotan dein richtiger name ?oder wie kann mann dich ansprechen


----------



## Wotan96 (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hallo Willi, 

Wotan war mein erster Schäferhund, er wurde 1996 geboren. Ihm "zu Ehren" geh ich unter diesem Namen in das eine oder andere Forum. 
Hab gestern noch weiter nach "Flußbarsch" gegoogelt und unter anderem gelesen, daß die Tiere in einem Teich auch Sticks nehmen. Werd es wohl mal probieren, wenn ich einen besorgen kann. So 10cm groß, das ist glaub ich das richtige. Die großen Goldfische sind so 15cm groß, müßten also in Ruhe gelassen werden. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## chromis (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hi Heiko,

bedenken solltest Du aber, dass gerade kleinere __ Barsche nicht nur von Fischen leben, sondern Insektenlarven einen Großteil der Nahrung ausmachen. Vor Libellenlarven und anderen erwünschten und interessanten Tieren wird der __ Barsch keinen Halt machen. Dass Futtersticks akzeptiert werden kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Dass Du es mit einer Köderfischsenke ohne Erfolg versucht hast, kann ich nicht glauben. Diese Senken gibt es in jedem Angelgeschäft. Sie werden im Teich versenkt, ruhig liegen gelassen und dann Futter darübergestreut. Sobald sich Fische über dem Netz befinden, wird dieses schnell mit einer Schnur nach oben gezogen. Diese Fangweise sollte sicher zum Erfolg führen. 
Wenn Du schon beim Goldfischfang bist, solltest Du Dir auch Gedanken über den Graskarpfenbesatz machen. Zwei __ Graskarpfen in einem Gartenteich normaler Größe werden immer zu größeren Problemen führen. Unter dem Stichwort Graskarpfen wirst Du hier über die Suche sicher einige Beiträge finden.

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=ZEBCOKOEDERFISCHSENKE5mm


----------



## goldfisch (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hallo,

in der Gallerie hat jemand ein Bild von Lepomis cyanellus. Der hat ein mindestens so grosses Maul wie unser einheimscher __ Barsch. Das heist, frisst alles bis Hälfte eigene Größe. 

Aber ein schöner Fisch ! Leider sieht man Centrarchidae sehr selten im Teich. Deine "gewöhnlichen" Sonnebarsche sind bestimmt auch noch irgendwo versteckt.


----------



## Wotan96 (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Der sieht Klasse aus, das stimmt. Leider wird bei uns so was nicht angeboten bei den Händlern, schon gar nicht in der größe von 15cm aufwärts. Ich kann zur Zeit __ Sonnenbarsche kaufen, so 6cm groß, das hilft mir nicht weiter. Daß die Sonnenbarsche noch da sind, glaub ich nicht. Die waren immer mal zu sehen, dieses jahr wie gesagt gar nicht. Und selbst wenn es sie noch gäbe, ihren "Job" hätten sie nicht gemacht. 
Die __ Graskarpfen will ich auch raus tun, seh ich wie Du. Das wird auch möglich sein, wenn ich das Wasser abpumpe, hoffe ich. Die sind groß genug, um sie dann mit dem Kescher zu erwischen, auch wenn es durchs Wühlen bissel trübe im Wasser ist. 
Mit der __ Senke kam ich wie gesagt nicht runter, wegen der vielen Pflanzen. Jetzt könnte es vielleicht gehen, da ich die große Teichrose zerschnitten und Stück für Stück rausgewuchtet habe, das Ding hat mir innerhalb von 6 Jahren den ganzen Teich zugewuchert. Ich hab aber auch das Ziel, in meinem Mini-Biotop ne Art Gleichgewicht hinzukriegen, also keine Fische rausfangen müssen, möglichst wenig füttern. Hat bis dieses Jahr ja auch gut geklappt, alles hat sich prächtig entwickelt. Bis auf den unerwünschten Nachwuchs.
Zu den Insektenlarven... Goldfische nehmen doch auch ziemlich alles, was sich bewegt. Und ich hab Bereiche, wo kein Fisch hin kommt, zu flach, zugewachsen. Da ist am Boden auf dem Kies bissel Mulm, oben drauf ne Algenschicht. Hier wachsen Wasselilien, __ Sumpfdotterblume, und noch ein paar andere Flachwasser- /Sumpfpflanzen, dazwischen huppen 2 Grasfrösche rum und machen immer mal Krawall. Dieses Jahr hab ich auch wieder einen Kleinen (freu). Dort am Rand dieser Zone bedienen sich die Fische öfters, rein schwimmen / kommen sie aber nicht. Ich plane zur Zeit, neben dem Teich noch einen 500l-Fertigteich zu setzen, das Wasser vom größeren dort rein pumpen, per Überlauf / kleinem 1-2m - Bachlauf zurück in den größeren. Dort will ich dann nur Pflanzen rein tun (auch wieder ne Teichrose, da kann sie erst mal wuchern), um noch mehr Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Da wird dann auch bissel Lebendfutter zusätzlich zu den Fischis gelangen, hoffe ich. 
Hab gestern mit einem Bekannten gesprochen, der war letztens mit einem Kumpel (Angler) an einem Wehr bei uns auf Forelle angeln, da haben sie aber mehr Flußbarsch als Forelle gefangen, teilweise über 20cm und sehr schön gefärbt. Wir haben mal Telefonnummern getauscht 
Mal noch ne Frage: Ich habe jedes Frühjahr mind. 10 Erdkröten, eher 20 im Teich. Dann etliche Leichschnüre und schließlich hunderte Kaulquappen. Diese Kaulquappen sind dann jedes Jahr nach wenigen Wochen innerhalb von ein zwei Nächten komplett verschwunden. Ich find dann keine lebenden oder toten, nicht eine einzige, gar nichts. So weit entwickelt, daß sie sich aus dem Staub machen könnten, sind sie zu dem Zeitpunkt aber auch noch nicht, haben noch nicht mal Beine. Ist mir ein Rätsel. So viele können auch die Fische in der kurzen Zeit nicht fressen, nach meinem Wissen gehen die an Erdkrötennachwuchs auch nicht ran, wegen der "Bitterstoffe". Kann jemand was zu sagen?
Sorry, ist bissel lang geworden, Heiko


----------



## Wotan96 (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Der Teich hat sich nun weiterentwickelt, auf etwa 7000 Liter. Drüber sitzen zwei weitere, 1000 und 2000 Liter. Über eine Pumpe und Überläufe ist alles miteinender verbunden, ohne Filter. Ich hab jetzt 3 Flußbarsche und ca. 30 Köderfische (kleine Plötzen und 2 Jungbarsche) schwimmen. Sehr hungrig sind die __ Barsche zur Zeit nicht. Na mal gucken


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

hmm.. unser __ Barsch, der nun seit 2 Jahren bei uns dezimiert, sieht sehr nach einem  Lepomis cyanellus aus...


----------



## Stoer (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hallo Wotan,

ich habe mein Jungfischproblem, allerdings __ Sonnenbarsche, mit einer Köderfischreuse gelöst.
Kriegst Du in jedem Anglerladen oder bei Amazon.
Müsste auch bei Goldies klappen.


----------



## Wotan96 (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Mein Goldfischproblem habe ich gelöst, indem ich im Rahmen der Vergrößerung letztes Jahralle hundert verschenkt habe an andere Teichbesitzer. Ich hatte jetzt ein Jahr 5 Koi drinnen, aber die wachsen sehr schnell. 7000 Liter sind auf Dauer zu wenig und ehrlich, ich finde die ziemlich langweilig. Also gehen die auch in einen geeigneten Teich eines Bekannten. 
Ich warte jetzt erst mal, wie lange die Plötzen reichen und was mit den kleinen Barschen passiert. Über das Freßverhalten der Flußbarsche, also wieviel die an Fisch fressen im Sommer oder Winter, habe ich leider noch nichts verläßliches gefunden im Netz. Zur Zeit liegen sie bei 5 Grad Wassertemperatur eh nur auf dem Grund und ziehen nur am Abend ein paar Bahnen. 
Wie gesagt, wenn hier jemand Erfahrungen hat mit der Haltung, würde ich mich über einen Info-Austausch freuen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Matzoeoe (29. Nov. 2012)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

nun ja ich habe auch vier geangelte Flussbarsche im Teich, was die Fressen ist nicht so einfach zu sagen ^^
Ich denken (aus Erfahrung vom angeln her) hängt das sowohl von der Größe als auch dem vorhandenen Fressen ab.
Meine sind jetzt zwischen (12 der Kleinste und ca 20 der Größte) aber wirklich in meinem Fall __ Moderlieschen fressen tun sie nicht.
Ich füttere sie nicht zusätzlich also müssen sie "irgent etwas" finden.
Ich konnte einige male beobachtne wie die beiden Größeren nach Moderlieschen schnappten...aber eher halbherzig...und einer Erfolg hab ich noch ie gesehen....
ganz im gegenteil zu Kaulquappen und co. 
Ich denke solange sie genug "einfaches" findne wie Kaulquappen oder Liebellenlaver usw. halten sie sich bei Fischen zurück...


----------



## Ulli (29. Nov. 2012)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hallo zusammen,

vor 2 Jahren hatte ich das selbe Nachwuchsproblem mit den Goldfischen und habe einen Flußbarsch mit ca. 20 cm Größe eingesetzt. Der hat auch fast alle kleinen Goldfische gefressen, die in sein Maul passten - also Nachwuchsproblem gelöst.

Aber: Der __ Barsch war sehr agressiv und hat selbst die gösseren Koi mit 40 bis 50 cm angegangen. Die Koi waren irgendwann so verstört weil sie ständig erschreckt wurden, daß ich den Barsch im nächsten Frühjahr wieder aus dem Teich genommen habe. 

Der Barsch an sich war super interessant, er hat die __ Kleinfische richtig in die Enge getrieben, um sie zu erwischen und war unermüdlich auf Jagd. Als keine Fische mehr zum Fressen da waren, habe ich ihn mit __ Schnecken, Shrimps und ähnlichem gefüttert, da war er schon fast handzahm. Pellets oder anderes Futter hat er nie angerührt!

Ich persönlich würde keinen Flußbarsch zusammen mit Friedfischen in einem so kleinen Teich halten, das gibt Streß für alle!

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## canis (29. Nov. 2012)

*AW:  Flußbarsch im Gartenteich*

Flussbarsche sind opportunistische carnivor lebende Fische - fast alles tierische, was in ihr Maul passt, wird auch gefressen. Erwachsene __ Moderlieschen sind für handlange __ Barsche eher an der oberen Grenze des Nahrungsspektrums und werden daher wohl gemieden, solange anderes Futter verfügbar ist. Bei Brut werden sie sich aber nicht zweimal bitten lassen...


----------

